# How many members...



## wasabi (Sep 5, 2005)

How many list members does it takes to change a light
bulb?

One to change the light bulb and to post that the
light bulb has been changed.

Fourteen to share similar experiences of changing
light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been
changed differently.

Seven to caution about the dangers of changing light
bulbs.

Seven more to point out spelling/grammar errors in
posts about changing light bulbs.

Five to flame the spell checkers.

Three to correct spelling/grammar flames.

Six to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light
bulb" ... another six to condemn those six as stupid.

Fifteen to claim experience in the lighting industry
and give the correct spelling.

Nineteen to post that this group is not about light
bulbs and to please take this discussion to a
lightbulb (or light bulb) forum.

Eleven to defend the posting to the group saying that
we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are
relevant to this group.

Thirty six to debate which method of changing light
bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs,
what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique
and what brands are faulty

Seven to post URLs where one can see examples of
different light bulbs.

Four to post that the URLs were posted incorrectly and
then post the corrected URL.

Three to post about links they found from the URLs
that are relevant to this group which makes light
bulbs relevant to this group.

Thirteen to link all posts to date, quote them in
their entirety including all headers and signatures,
and add "Me too"

Five to post to the group that they will no longer
post because they cannot handle the light bulb
controversy.

Four to say "didn't we go through this already a short
time ago?"

Thirteen to say "do a Google search on light bulbs
before posting questions about light bulbs"

Three to tell a funny story about their show dog and a
light bulb.

AND

One group lurker to respond to the original post 6
months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 5, 2005)

This whole thing was funny, but I really loved the last one about the lurker.  A woman at another forum I belong to wanted to know how to get her baby to sleep through the night.  Several people gave tips (it was obvious most of them never read the other tips, as a lot of them were the same), then it died down.  A year or more later, someone started it all up, as if it were a new post.  They hadn't checked the date.  Next thing you know, everyone was offering their advice again, and the baby was a toddler by then!

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2005)

Darn it Barbara...THAT WAS ME!!! 

At least I learned from that mistake. I hardly ever do that now!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 5, 2005)

LOL  Oh my gosh, it was you!   To be fair, they don't put the year on them there, so that wasn't a big deal.  It was all the ones who didn't pay attention to what all the others were saying and repeating the same stuff that got to me!  

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 5, 2005)

I really enjoyed This Thank You Wasabi


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 6, 2005)

Enjoyed this so much!  Thank you!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 6, 2005)

Very good and very correct!


----------



## jkath (Sep 6, 2005)

Let's see...should I share my similar experience, or just quote everyone and add "me too"....decisions, decisions!!!

Wasabi, that was hysterical.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 6, 2005)

very good!!!  thanks for posting !


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 6, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed This Thank You Wasabi


 


			
				KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Enjoyed this so much! Thank you!


 


			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> Very good and very correct!


 



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Let's see...should I share my similar experience, or just quote everyone and add "me too"....decisions, decisions!!!
> 
> Wasabi, that was hysterical.


 



			
				Floridagirl said:
			
		

> very good!!! thanks for posting !


 
ME TOO!!    
I know I know, I just love trouble!!


----------



## middie (Sep 6, 2005)

lol i like it wasabi thank you


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks, Wasabi! I really needed a good laugh today  

It reminds me of the age old computer user question of why isn't there any foolproof software ... the answer is because fools are too ingenious!


----------



## mish (Sep 8, 2005)

Wasabi, I think you posted this in the wrong forum/topic  

Another light bulb joke:

How many psychiatrists does it take to change a lightbulb?

None. The lightbulb has to want to change.


----------

